# New 811



## meal2 (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a new 811 IRD can it be modify, or I have to have it turn for 30 days or longer.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Please explain what you mean by modify?


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Please explain what you mean by modify?


Maybe "upgrade".....?


----------

